# Mastering the mental aspect of golf



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

> Golf. A game of physical ability, power, and most of all: mental toughness. When you step up to the tee-box and face your next shot, a towering 180-yard par 3 guarded by sandtraps and water ... what goes through your mind? As you tee your ball deep into the soil, do you think about how the ball will slice and hope your awkward grin will knock off the laughs of your buddies ... or do you visualize the ball dropping a couple feet from the pin? Whatever races through your mind at that moment, positive or negative, has a greater impact on how your shot turns out than your actual physical ability.
> 
> But there's more than visualizing. The mental aspect is like a new game of golf ... something all types of people struggle mastering. However, with the simple tricks we are going to list below, you're going to be on your way to smashing drives and making putts, starting in your mind....


Read how to master your mind in golf: Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Mastering the mental aspect of golf


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

Golf is a game which requires lot of determination and handwork.


----------

